# First Time Doing A Fatty Q-View



## jeffro99 (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I finished up my mail box mod over the weekend and decided to try out a fatty. I used a lb of Italian sausage, provolone cheese, spinach, garlic and some olive oil. turned out awesome not to mention looked very cool. I smoked it over hickory at 250 for about 2.5 hrs. I Think next time ill try a pizza fatty. Shout out to all the ppl on this site, it has helped me a lot!!!













20140621_101451.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_102409.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_103105.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_104231.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_104852.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_114304.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_155658.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_184146.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


















20140621_185634.jpg



__ jeffro99
__ Jun 24, 2014


----------



## knifebld (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks great Jeffro. Great thing about fatties is that there are endless possibilities! Nice job on the weave too! Cheers.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 25, 2014)

that came out about as well as any I have ever seen! Nice job jeffro99


----------



## jeffro99 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks guys! I owe it all to this Fourm


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 26, 2014)

Please excuse my ignorance.... what exactly is a "fatty"?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 26, 2014)

Austin Buckeye said:


> Please excuse my ignorance.... what exactly is a "fatty"?



A meatloaf stuffed with anything from meats to vegetables to cheese and eggs. The shell is sausage meat.

Can be wrapped in bacon or smoked as is.

It's must do for any SMF member. Part of the rite of passage. Kidding of course. It's fun to make, has a nice presentation and tastes better than one would think.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 26, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> A meatloaf stuffed with anything from meats to vegetables to cheese and eggs. The shell is sausage meat.
> 
> Can be wrapped in bacon or smoked as is.
> 
> It's must do for any SMF member. Part of the rite of passage. Kidding of course. It's fun to make, has a nice presentation and tastes better than one would think.



well then. I don't want to be the member to break tradition. I better start looking for recipes.   Thank you Atomicsmoke.  Looking at Jeffro99's q view is making me want to eat my phone. Looks delicious  :drool.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 26, 2014)

Make sure you check the fatty rolling and bacon weave tutorials first (looked them up - don't have them handy). It will save you a lot of grief.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 26, 2014)

jeffro99 said:


> Well I finished up my mail box mod over the weekend and decided to try out a fatty. I used a lb of Italian sausage, provolone cheese, spinach, garlic and some olive oil. turned out awesome not to mention looked very cool. I smoked it over hickory at 250 for about 2.5 hrs. I Think next time ill try a pizza fatty. Shout out to all the ppl on this site, it has helped me a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I applaud you on your meal.  It looks great. Can you explain how exactly you cooked the fatty? Time, temperature,  wood, rest time etc...thank you.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 26, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Make sure you check the fatty rolling and bacon weave tutorials first (looked them up - don't have them handy). It will save you a lot of grief.



I will do that. Thanks again


----------



## jeffro99 (Jun 26, 2014)

I used all the info I could gather on here, check out the sticky under the Fatty section, there you will see how to do the weave and the rolling process. I smoked with a mix of hickory and apple at around 250F for 2.5 hours or until reach internal of around 160-175.


----------



## austin buckeye (Jun 26, 2014)

jeffro99 said:


> I used all the info I could gather on here, check out the sticky under the Fatty section, there you will see how to do the weave and the rolling process. I smoked with a mix of hickory and apple at around 250F for 2.5 hours or until reach internal of around 160-175.



well done. Thanks again


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 26, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> A meatloaf stuffed with anything from meats to vegetables to cheese and eggs. The shell is sausage meat.
> 
> Can be wrapped in bacon or smoked as is.
> 
> It's must do for any SMF member. Part of the rite of passage. Kidding of course. It's fun to make, has a nice presentation and tastes better than one would think.


no, for sure it is a right of passage! (LOL) good description!


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 26, 2014)

Austin Buckeye said:


> well done. Thanks again


You are in for quite a treat. The great thing about fatties, is that really the only rule is to cook it to recommended IT for the meat you are using and give it a couple of minutes in the oven on broil or high and let it crisp up the bacon if you decide to use bacon. 

One of my favorites to date is pulled pork, mac n cheese stuffed into Hot JD sausage and wrapped in a bacon weave.

So that's pork inside of pork, wrapped in pork!


----------



## sserbel (Sep 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ sserbel
__ Sep 14, 2014


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 15, 2014)

Austin Buckeye said:


> Please excuse my ignorance.... what exactly is a "fatty"?


I asked that same question about a month of 2 ago and received a similar response which I was grateful for.  I love how versatile they are. My friends have been blown away.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 15, 2014)

Jeffro99,

This looks great..  Awesome job on the weave to.  I think I know what is on the menu for next weekend.


----------

